# Services offered: Developmental and Line Editing, Proofreading, Oops Detection



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, everyone!
Exciting news--Oops Detection is going to a flat fee. Details of the new rates are in in thread, or you can visit my website at http://www.victoryediting.com/services/oops-detection for more info.

I'm excited to announce that I now have a developmental editor on staff (see this post in this thread for more info), and I've also added a formatter for projects that have been completed by Victory Editing.


 *Anne Victory (Arkali)*

 Developmental, Editing 
 Line and Copy Editing 
 Proofreading
 Final Proofing Pass (AKA Oops Detection)
 Formatting for projects we work on 
 Single point of contact / project management means less stress for you and more time for writing! 
 NetGalley Co-op
--My client list includes New York Times and USA Today bestselling authors
--Many of the books I've edited have hit the charts and / or received literary awards.
--Visit my website for a *full* project list as well as testimonials, services descriptions, and articles on publishing and editing.

Website: Victory Editing
Email: [email protected]
The thread that started it all...
Private Message


Hi, all!
If anyone is curious, my original post from wwwaaaaay back in the day is down below in the quoted area. Most of the information in that quoted area isn't necessarily accurate anymore, but I'm leaving it for posterity . Feel free to browse this thread or visit my website if you'd like more information on my services and rates. I also have a FULL project list posted (almost two hundred books!)

For those who don't know me, I've been around KindleBoards for a long time now, although I'm less active these days than I was in the past. I started out doing "Oops Detection" (I coined the term and was the first to offer the service) and then eventually moved into editing. These days I spend most of my time doing line edits and I also have two assistants to help with proofreading and Oops Detection.

Thanks so much 



> Exciting news! After having several "Oops Detection" clients ask me for editing services, I've decided to officially hang my shingle. I still offer "Oops Detection", as well (though the rates have changed slightly) as well as the new manuscript editing.
> 
> Yes, I do take advance bookings - in fact, I encourage you to plan ahead
> 
> ...


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

Sounds useful, gal! Good luck and happy reading.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

So what you're saying is...you're an embarrassment catcher?


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

That's a cool idea, paying for errors. Where were you last week _before _ I pressed publish?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

How is your husband's work turning out?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Arkali said:


> If anyone is interested in one final set of eyes on a book before you hit that publish button, I'm offering.
> 
> Just to be clear: this is NOT a line editing service. This is me reading your book and making a note of any obvious errors that jump off the page at me. This would include, primarily: typos, usage and homonym errors, double words, missing words, etc.
> 
> ...


You might need some sort of disclaimer about those "errors." For example, I had someone point out that something I wrote wasn't a word (they assumed misspelling.) It wasn't, but I did purposely invent the word (and actually tend to do it a couple of times in a book.) So some of that "Dollar per word" might need to be negotiated. You'd have to some how submit the report...and then work through any issues.

I've also had people write and tell me I was misusing "she and I" or "me and her." Only... well, I wasn't. So leave some things open to interpretation or...negotiation. I don't know how you would account for that, but I guarantee there will be arguments about the English language and its use...


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> So what you're saying is...you're an embarrassment catcher?


Exactly 



MariaESchneider said:


> You might need some sort of disclaimer about those "errors." For example, I had someone point out that something I wrote wasn't a word (they assumed misspelling.) It wasn't, but I did purposely invent the word (and actually tend to do it a couple of times in a book.) So some of that "Dollar per word" might need to be negotiated. You'd have to some how submit the report...and then work through any issues.
> 
> I've also had people write and tell me I was misusing "she and I" or "me and her." Only... well, I wasn't. So leave some things open to interpretation or...negotiation. I don't know how you would account for that, but I guarantee there will be arguments about the English language and its use...


That's a good point, Maria. If it was me that made the boo-boo, I'd be happy to refund the $1 or 5 or whatever. Sometimes, though, there's just no arguing 

PS: Thanks for asking, Forever. It hasn't really gone very far at this point. I don't know if it ever will, to tell you the truth. I don't think he has the writing "bug" so many writers speak of - that feeling that you HAVE to write, you know?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

An Oops Detector. That's clever! 

Maria's right about the arguments, but I know you'll be fair. 

Great idea, Arkali!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Monique said:


> An Oops Detector. That's clever!
> 
> Maria's right about the arguments, but I know you'll be fair.
> 
> Great idea, Arkali!


Yeah, that's the thing. I trust Alkali's judgment and I might take her up on this as a final step for Wrecker (after my gazillion edits/revisions/Ed Patterson style talking book review).

If I didn't trust her I wouldn't do this because there are so many judgment calls on grammar and punctuation, and not all dialogue is or should be grammatically perfect. The bill could skyrocket real quick.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

:nods:

After thinking about it, I wouldn't have a problem with $20 up front, and then I send you the report plus the final amount owed.  There's something to be said, IMO, for the honor system.  That would also alleviate the need for PayPal payments 1 and 2, then a refund, then.... :eyes cross: 

And LOL @ Monique - I'm going to steal that for my signature!

Dave, thank you soooo much - I just got warm fuzzies!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

That's a very good idea, even for those who've already gone through an editor. It never hurts to have another pair of eyes scan the text and your price is very good. It' s also an incentive for writers to take a bit more care preparing their manuscript.

Good luck with this. At that price I may contact you in a couple of months. I already have an editor but even so...


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Once, when I thought I was done, done, done Ark busted me for using "site" instead of "sight."  That's the stuff that I think we're talking about here and I think it's a great idea...


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks, Derek   Just to be clear - it's not really editing, as such.  It really is just me looking for blatant errors.  I like to think I'm pretty good at spotting things, and really, a lot of times an editor or beta readers have read something so many times that your brain convinces you it's right   That's why I priced it that way, too - it's not meant to be a full edit, I'm not guaranteeing I'll catch everything, but there's a high chance that if a pesky typo DID slip through the cracks that I'll catch it.  I've had a couple of people tell me "Gah!  I can't BELIEVE I missed that - and it's been edited and gone through the round of beta readers!"

EXACTLY, Dave!  Truthfully, I wouldn't recommend that anyone use this in lieu of editing - but it would be a great way to just double check that your "i"s are dotted and "t"s crossed.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh, thanks, Sibel   Fourteen Days Later was a hoot to read, too - you've got a wonderful talent for writing comedy - I envision you as being the next Helen Fielding


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Not to be too nosy, but was the final bill closer to $20, $2,000 or $2,000,000 ?  

I love this idea and I'm very close to declaring Wrecker ---FINAL--- but I'm seriously considering the OOPS catcher and I know from experience that Arkali has an eagle eye.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Sibel will have to answer this in more detail if she wants to, but I will say I'm not going to get rich from proofing her work any time soon. Well, unless she writes like... a million more books. You hear that, Sibel - get to writin', girlie


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh, man!  I can't believe I forgot to post this.  After doing some brain-storming and talking to hubby, it occurred to me that in order to help authors manage their budget, I will, up front, ask you what your "cap" is.  If I reach that amount, I will email you and tell you I've hit your ceiling, the percentage of the book that I've read, and ask what you want to do from there.  If your budget was $50, for instance, and I reach 30 errors at the 98% mark, you might say "Go ahead and finish up." If, on the other hand, I'm at 12%, you might decide you'd like to hire an editor.  Either way, you'll still receive a report on the errors that were found. 

Hope this is helpful, I just didn't want someone to get an unpleasant surprise.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Oh, man! I can't believe I forgot to post this. After doing some brain-storming and talking to hubby, it occurred to me that in order to help authors manage their budget, I will, up front, ask you what your "cap" is. If I reach that amount, I will email you and tell you I've hit your ceiling, the percentage of the book that I've read, and ask what you want to do from there. If your budget was $50, for instance, and I reach 30 errors at the 98% mark, you might say "Go ahead and finish up." If, on the other hand, I'm at 12%, you might decide you'd like to hire an editor. Either way, you'll still receive a report on the errors that were found.
> 
> Hope this is helpful, I just didn't want someone to get an unpleasant surprise.


That's a good idea - expect me to stalk you sometime in the New Year.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Stalking welcome, especially if you bring cookies, ice cream, or both


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Stalking welcome, especially if you bring cookies, ice cream, or both


*Takes notes*


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

I am so going to do this when the time comes.  

I hope you've got some time in April.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I just submitted Wrecker to Arkali for Oops Detection.  I know Ark from her posts and also from some very helpful critique on eBully.  I trust her completely to catch the stuff I missed on my three passes and fourth Kindle text-to-speech edit.

Hopefully the results won't be too embarrassing and I can post them here.

As far as I'm concerned I'm still on target for a January release...


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Great idea!  You'd better believe I'll put you on my To Do List before publishing!    I think the base price plus errors is more than fair.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I received my "Oops Detection" report back from Arkali. Now, we all know from Ark's posts here that she's very sharp. I also know from past experience that she has a keen eye as an editor. I trusted her to find bugs, errors and language issues and she came through with flying colors. I'd gone through a few edits and then a Kindle text-to-speech review, but as we all know, it's never enough.

To end the suspense I'll confess that she found 33 issues. Some were incredibly stupid on my part -- your vs. you're, an extra word, a missing word, question mark instead of exclamation point, the usual stuff. She also picked out a few ambiguous pronouns, a page on which something mysteriously changed colors, some generally awkward language that needed fixing and quite a few other spots that needed tweakage.

The report is so detailed that it's only going to take about fifteen or twenty minutes to clean my errors out. Now that this is done, Wrecker is going public on January 22 no matter what...

Sorry that I sound like a commercial, but I'm really thrilled about what happened here and I feel even better about this book. *Arkali Oops Detection is highly recommended! *

If anybody has any questions for me just post them here or else PM me if you'd prefer...


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

I may want to try this for my new novella (about 30k words) if you expect to be available to read at the end of the week, or maybe beginning of next.  I was hoping to publish this on the 9th, but I realize that I just wanted MY work to be done then. I want to move on to other projects if possible after that, but I can still wait another week or so for Oops Detection before publishing.

Camille


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks so much, Dave!  I'm thrilled that you're happy with the service 

Camille, I sent you a PM, but I couldn't access KB at all yesterday, so I'm not sure if you got my note or not.  I'd be happy to work on your novella - just send me a PM when you're ready and we'll be good to go 

Also, I added this to the first post, but just so everyone knows:  I feel it would be a conflict of interest to write reviews of books I've done paid work on, or to do paid work on books I've reviewed, so my policy on reviews / proofing work will be not to mix the two.  Thanks for understanding


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I just got my Oops Detection report back from Arki, and I'm very pleased with it! I didn't think she'd find anything because I'd been over my manuscript a lot. I mean, a LOT. That just challenged her to find stuff, and she did! LOL @ me.

VERY good investment, and quick service, too!  I highly recommend it.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

As I told K.C., I felt like I HAD to find something.  Mainly because I'd be mortified to tell someone "No errors, thanks for the $20 - LULZ!"    Mostly it was just a comment here and there so she'd know I read the book


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

Can I make a joke?



Spoiler



A little Oops protection sounds great! I wish my girlfriend and I had that back in college.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

LMAO

Sadly, those types of Oopses cost way more than a dollar per...


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

That'll be fine, MW.  I'm a really fast reader.  I should be cleared up about the first week of February, and school will be out at the end of Feb. for quarter break, so you should be fine.  I'll give you a better idea when you contact me, though.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Can I make a joke?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like they say: Over 90% of all people are caused by accidents.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

R. Doug said:


> It's like they say: Over 90% of all people are caused by accidents.


:snicker: Y'all are too much! (In a good way )


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> It's like they say: Over 90% of all people are caused by accidents.


I was....


Spoiler



i was the night my mother didn't say no strongly enough.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

scarlet said:


> I was....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


It's ok, scarlet. I'm


Spoiler



the result of a drunken back seat grope-fest and a broken prophylactic.


----------



## shavens (Jun 25, 2010)

Arkali said:


> If anyone is interested in one final set of eyes on a book before you hit that publish button, I'm offering.
> 
> Just to be clear: this is NOT a line editing service. This is me reading your book and making a note of any obvious errors that jump off the page at me. This would include, primarily: typos, usage and homonym errors, double words, missing words, etc.
> 
> ...


Hats off to Anne for her keen eyes. Terrific job and speedy. Thanks!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Of course not!  Don't go spreading that around!    I am a figment of your imagination...

Edit:  Heh.  My last name is Victory, by the way.  There's gotta be a line in there somewhere.  Proof for Victory?


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

I just got my AKA Oops Detection results for my 100-pg novella, one that I'd combed over and was about to publish. It was totally worth the $20 and change ($14, actually) to clean up those last few screw-ups (14 plus.)

Examples of what she caught:

once-->one
hallow-->hollow
life-->live
to-->too
missing hyphens.

She also had a few editorial comments at the end about repetitive or confusing phrasing which I appreciated.  
She was speedy and fun to work with, and I'll definitely hit her up for help again, even though she said "Holy Moses!" about the sensuality level of this particular piece of romantic fiction.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Not sure how I've missed this thread for so long, but my new novel is going to be ready shortly and I'd love to send it to you in a month or so. Nice work going on here!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Gretchen Galway said:


> She also had a few editorial comments at the end about repetitive or confusing phrasing which I appreciated.
> She was speedy and fun to work with, and I'll definitely hit her up for help again, even though she said "Holy Moses!" about the sensuality level of this particular piece of romantic fiction.


 I had fun, too  Definitely a good read, and hot, Hot, HOT. :fans self: You know it's bad when you're blushing while quoting a passage 



J.M. Pierce said:


> Not sure how I've missed this thread for so long, but my new novel is going to be ready shortly and I'd love to send it to you in a month or so. Nice work going on here!


Thanks - I'll definitely keep an eye out 

Just think of me as being the friend who you trust enough to lean over, smile real big, and whisper "Do I have anything in my teeth?" I WILL tell you if there is broccoli, spinach, pepper, or anything else


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

LMAO  Girl, there are so many come-backs that crossed my mind.  Sadly, none of them safe for mixed company.  It's a shame you don't live in Louisiana - margaritas would be on me tonight   We'd drag Scarlet and Gretchen with us


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

's okay, I'll make do   And if you ever do come to N. Louisiana the offer of margaritas stands


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

No margaritas for me tonight - trying to finish my author report.  I don't even want to think about what grade I'd get if I finished it while hopped up on the ta-kill-ya


----------



## MKC (Feb 10, 2011)

Just want to add my two cents--or should I say $27? I'm a newbie and Arkali took me on, waded through 115K words, and found 27 oopses that two editors hadn't! Not to mention she pointed out her reaction to one particular scene...which had me rewriting it to prevent readers from throwing their Kindles against the wall. Worth every penny and more.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Awww, thanks   I'm blushing over here 

If anyone needs Oops Detection, feel free to shoot me an email


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks, Sibel   It's always a pleasure to read your stuff.  I told my hubby the other day that your books remind me of Bridget Jones.  When I stop laughing long enough to think of that


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

I just used Arkali's service for the second time, and it was well worth it.

Because she's looking at the .MOBI file--which is after my other readers/editors commented--she caught a few glaring errors that popped up at some stage in the formatting process that I never would have. For example, one program (I don't know which or when) decided to Auto-correct a couple words at the last minute. (I really can't figure out which. Open Office? Scrivener? Sigil?) Only my very last version had the errors. 

She also caught about 4 errors that other readers missed. That's about one per hundred pages--definitely worth $1 each.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I used Arkali's "Oops Detection" for my new novel, _Blood of Requiem_. I highly recommend it. A great way to catch those pesky typos. I'll definitely hire Arkali for my next book.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks, Daniel and Gretchen   I love doing the oops detecting.  Awesome authors to work with is a definite plus


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Anne worked her magic on both _Peace Warrior_ and _Peace Army_. Her services and skills are highly recommended. I'm definitely going to include her Oops Detection service as part of the publishing process for my next book. Thanks, Anne!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Good - 'cuz I'm looking forward to reading the next installment  Get to work!


----------



## Ripley (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for pulling this up to the top! I'm trying to collect editing and graphic artist resources on my blog, for four to five months from now when I need them, and this needs to go on the list. I am a perfectionist, but with my own work I end up in virtual blinders. I'm keeping this in mind for a final pass just prior to release.


----------



## BellaStreet (Apr 15, 2011)

GAH! Where was this when before I sent in a full ms request?? But I have a feeling I couldn't afford it as I'm the Oops Queen. LOL I have a beleaguered friend who does my stuff, and she finds enough to bankrupt me. I'll definitely remember this for next time tho!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Ripley said:


> Thanks for pulling this up to the top! I'm trying to collect editing and graphic artist resources on my blog, for four to five months from now when I need them, and this needs to go on the list. I am a perfectionist, but with my own work I end up in virtual blinders. I'm keeping this in mind for a final pass just prior to release.


Thanks, Ripley  It's hard when you're looking at your own stuff - it really is. I managed to talk to L.K. into proofing my college assignment the other day, just to be safe - extra sets of eyes are always good  Definitely send me a PM when you're ready 

Bella - I've been here all along  Take your friend to lunch - it might be cheaper than $1 per


----------



## HeidiHall (Sep 5, 2010)

I want to give a big shout out to Arkali!!! I submitted my book to her for Oops Detection and received the report back yesterday... where has she been all my life!?! Her report was thorough and she went above and beyond what I had expected. I feel confident in sending my book out into the world now and will hopefully be keeping her busy in the future! I definitely recommend!!! Thanks so much!

~Heidi


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Awwww, thanks, Heidi   I loved reading A Dose of Reality.  An island getaway is never wrong 

Just a note:  I will soon be expanding my services to copy editing.  I hope to have a rate sheet and more information ready by the first part of next week.  Feel free to shoot me a PM if you have questions in the meantime


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

Arkali said:


> Just a note: I will soon be expanding my services to copy editing. I hope to have a rate sheet and more information ready by the first part of next week. Feel free to shoot me a PM if you have questions in the meantime


I'm sure you'll be awesome! Best of luck with your new venture!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks, Jason!  I should have ye ol' website and rates posted by the end of the weekend :knock on wood:


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Yay! It's official!

Exciting news! After having several "Oops Detection" clients ask me for editing services, I've decided to officially hang my shingle. I still offer "Oops Detection", as well (though the rates have changed slightly) as well as the new manuscript editing.

Yes, I do take advance bookings - in fact, I encourage you to plan ahead 

You can read more at my shiny new website:
Victory Editing - Victory is my last name, so it's not a gimmick  It sounds great, though - "Edit for victory over Amazon's sales charts!"

Thanks so much!


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

W00000000T! Much luck with your new venture, gal!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Morning, all! Just have to share this morning  My first editing project on a new release went live this weekend  Debut author, YA Urban Fantasy - wishing Nichole all the success in the world


----------



## Nichole Chase (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, Anne. I couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

Bookmarked the site might have to look into that if I'm not satisfied by what the two grammar Nazis who have my book right now send back.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Arkali copyedited my new ebook, _Tears of Requiem_, and did a great job. Thanks, Arkali!


----------



## Thomas Barnes (Aug 7, 2011)

I'll be dropping you a line sometime soon once I figure our my alpha readers 

*out

Maybe sooner than I thought


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Thomas Barnes said:


> I'll be dropping you a line sometime soon once I figure our my alpha readers
> 
> *out
> 
> Maybe sooner than I thought


LOL I catch myself needing an Oops Detector all the time, Thomas - no worries 

Thanks, Daniel. Now I just gotta keep you on deadline for book 3


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

modwitch said:


> "If you miss your window, I won't be able to fit you in for at least 1.5 years" isn't threat enough?


LMAO - I'm not _that_ backed up.


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

I just want to say that I just received back my edits from Anne and I couldn't be more pleased. She caught all kinds of stuff - from etymology to that one page where I used the word "surface" 9 times in two paragraphs. She's worth every dollar I spent.


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

modwitch said:


> . Short of "surface" sex, I can't even imagine.
> 
> . It's amazing how we can overlook stuff like that, isn't it?


I knew I was a repeat offender of repeats (see what I just did there?) but yes. I gave this two clean-up passes before sending it on (and that was after going many rounds a few years ago!) and was hoping it'd be squeaky clean. Not so much, not so much.


----------



## Amy Eye (Sep 9, 2011)

Anne!!!  I made it on here and figured out how to get my profile together and everything!  I am pretty proud of myself right now!  

You are so amazing, thanks for all of your help and support!  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Iowagirl (Jul 17, 2011)

I can vouch for Anne. She did an amazing job for me. I am fond of forgetting the hyphen in hyphenated words and she caught every one of them.

I will work with her again for sure. 

Tracey


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Heh. I'd used Anne last year for Venom, and again this summer for Wayfarer. I'd done eight editing passes on my own, including a pass with Serenity Editor, and she still found 15 oopses in my manuscript.

You want an eagle eye going over your book before you publish? Contact Anne! I haven't even written my next book yet, and I know I'll be using her again. If I had any idea when I'd be finished, I'd book her now! lol


----------



## Amy Eye (Sep 9, 2011)

modwitch said:


> Amy!!!!!!! Welcome, girl .


Thanks, Debora!! Anne kept telling me about this place, and I had never even HEARD of it! Now there are so many discussions I want to get in on, I don't know where to start! (Or maybe I'm just stalking my favorite author...You decide! LOL)


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey girlie!  I knew my ears were burning - now I know why   Welcome, welcome


----------



## Amy Eye (Sep 9, 2011)

MAN!!  I knew I should have been sneakier.  My ninja skills are slipping.  (Note  to self - tiptoe...tiptoe!!)


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I recently had the honor of interviewing Ann about her services. You can find her interview here: http://www.paranormalindies.com/Writer-s-Site-Map.html

Thanks Anne.


----------



## antares (Feb 13, 2011)

Found you just today. I shall use your 'Oops!' service for my next book -- coming soon to a Kindle near you.


----------



## Amy Eye (Sep 9, 2011)

antares said:


> Found you just today. I shall use your 'Oops!' service for my next book -- coming soon to a Kindle near you.


You won't regret it!! Anne is top notch!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, all!
Figured a quick update of my thread might be in order. Working on a couple of great YA books right now. The current one, _Shredded_, by Karen Avivi, is about a junior in high school who is going on a summer road trip to ride in BMX competitions. Really great story! Next up is the third installment of the Mind-Jacker trilogy by Susan Quinn... can't wait!

In other exciting news, I have a girl working with me who does proofreading and also overflow Oops Detection for new clients, so that's a good thing. Sara does great work and I'm proud to have her on board. She's also living in Spain for the next six months doing graduate work. I'm insanely jealous.

Hope everyone's doing great and if you must throw things, let it be chocolate


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Arkali said:


> Hope everyone's doing great and if you must throw things, let it be chocolate


Of course it's chocolate. Ghiardelli squares....


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

telracs said:


> Of course it's chocolate. Ghiardelli squares....


Thank God. Now to find some coffee and I'll be good to go...


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, everyone!  I hope the holidays treated you well and that you're making inroads into your resolutions / new projects for this year  

Speaking of which, I wanted to let everyone know that my next available date for a full-length manuscript is July 29th.  Short stories can always be worked in between other projects, but novels need to be scheduled in.  I totally get that something booked that far out probably isn't even finished yet, so dates are fairly elastic as some projects get moved forward and others get pushed back, but at least getting on the books is a good idea--and this applies if you use someone else for your editing, too   Go ahead and contact your cover artists and other members of your production team and get that ball rolling 

Happy New Year!

ETA: Changed the next-available day. The 15th and 22nd slots just got snagged.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Bumping my shingle thread. Apparently we were told to, although I missed that memo--I just saw all the services threads  Anyway, if anyone has any questions or anything, I'm happy to answer, and do feel free to email me private message


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Couple of projects completed the past eight weeks:


_The Scribe_, Elizabeth Hunter
_Saint of Sinners_, Devin Harnois
_Hollywood Hit_, Maggie Marr / Nelson Literary Agency
Undisclosed Title, Jeaniene Frost
Untitled for Annie's Publishing
_Jack and Max: Truliest Meaning of Christmas_ for Seven Horns Publishing
_Claiming His Cowgirl_, Sorcha Mowbray
_North Pole Reform School_, Jaimie Admans
_Irresistable Magic_, Deanna Chase

Well, maybe more than a couple  Anyway, I noticed we have to keep our services thread updated monthly and that was all I could come up with--sorry


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, everyone!
First off--happy New Year  May we all enjoy health, happiness, and prosperity in the upcoming year 

So... some projects from the last update:

* _On Christmas Hill_, Nichole Chase
* _Darkest Shadows_, Allyson Gottlieb
* _Christmas with the Alexanders_, Minx Malone
* _Mermaid for Christmas_, Nichole Chase
* _Clean Sweep_, Ilona Andrews
* _Shine_, Dannika Dark
* _Hard Glamour_, Maggie Marr
* _Curran POV_, Ilona Andrews
* _Lord of Hell_, Devin Harnois
* _An Accidental Affair_, Heather Boyd


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, everyone! Figured I'd do the not-quite-monthly update.

The past couple of months have been mostly romance with a healthy dose of Urban Fantasy thrown in, including books for Marie Hall, Dannika Dark, and Ilona Andrews. Upcoming projects include a contemporary romance and then after that is some straight-up fantasy from Daniel Arenson.

I'm not sure if I've mentioned lately how much I love my job


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, all! Hope everyone's having a great week and a great summer  I actually have some exciting news (rather than just project updates) for this update!

:drum roll:

Victory Editing has gotten a face-lift! Stop by and check it out 

In other news, I recently republished some poems that were written by my daddy's first wife ( Les Pensees, link in signature), so I had a chance to see "the other side of the desk."


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder about your services. I'll be in touch. The new website is lovely


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

How far in advance do you need to schedule an oops report?


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks, Gretchen! I love it. I burned a lot of midnight oil working on it, but it was worth it. ets da pretty: And can't wait for your new stuff 

K.B., the sooner you can schedule something, the better. It doesn't have to be exact, but scheduled projects get priority over walk-ins. If you have a release date in mind, go ahead and shoot me an e-mail and I'll get you put on the schedule


----------



## Keith Rowland (May 20, 2014)

This looks really good and your website looks amazing. I'll be looking into editing once my book is done, I've got the first draft written so hopefully not too long to go.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks, Keith. And that's so awesome  Way to go--getting that first draft done is a huge hurdle


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

Anne Victory said:


> Thanks, Gretchen! I love it. I burned a lot of midnight oil working on it, but it was worth it. ets da pretty: And can't wait for your new stuff
> 
> K.B., the sooner you can schedule something, the better. It doesn't have to be exact, but scheduled projects get priority over walk-ins. If you have a release date in mind, go ahead and shoot me an e-mail and I'll get you put on the schedule


I'll send you an email, though the release date is fast approaching. I'm still waiting to get my ms back from the editor, then revising and proofing. I'll send an email though, if nothing else I could have an oops done after publication.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Sounds like a plan--I look forward to hearing from you 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Good morning, peeps! I'm doing a Q&A over at Romance Divas today and tomorrow. http://forums.romancedivas.com/index.php?showtopic=89160

Feel free to drop on by and hang out with me. To add a little fun, I'm doing a giveaway. I picked up some Name of the Wind playing cards a few months ago. They're regular playing cards, only with custom artwork by Albino Dragon, based on the book by Patrick Rothfuss. And I've got a sealed, unopened pack. That's right  All you have to is ask a question about editing in general or Victory Editing in particular (on Divas)--each question gets an entry. I'll try to announce tomorrow night.










And if you just want to ooh and ah over the artwork, here's the Kickstarter page from back in the day:
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1460165270/the-name-of-the-wind-playing-cards

Thanks so much!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, everyone! :waves: Wow--I can't believe it's been so long since I last bumped this thread. I really need to stay on top of that. :blush:

So--happenings over at Victory Editing:
Posted a new article--Restrictive Clauses: That vs. Which. http://victoryediting.com/that-vs-which/

And, books that have come out, or are coming out soon. And this is an abbreviated list. You can always view my FULL project list (sorted loosely by category and chronologically) here: http://victoryediting.com/project-list/

Some of the highlights:

Daniel Arenson's new Dawn of Dragons trilogy
Lynn Raye Harris's Hostile Operations Team
Jeniene Frost--The Beautiful Ashes, the first book in her New Adult Urban Fantasy series
Heather Boyd's Keepsake
Gena Showalter--The Darkest Touch (Lords of the Underworld)
Deanna Chase--Intoxicating Magic
Dannika Dark's Seven Series
Tracey Garvis Graves--Every Time I Think of You

----------

I'm always booking proofreading projects and final pass projects--do get in touch if you need to schedule something


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, everyone!
I just wanted to drop a quick note. We generally fill up really fast for Oops Detection and proofreading around the holidays, which are fast approaching. Linda has proofreading slots available in October, but Crystalle has immediate openings for Oops Detection if you'd like a last pair of eyes to go over your book  Feel free to e-mail me if you have questions or anything--anneATvictoryeditingDOTcom--or you can ask them in-thread. I'm always happy to talk about work


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, everyone! It's definitely the busy season for authors--lots of deadlines are looming and we need to get those holiday stories and sets out  Feel free to shoot me an e-mail if you'd like proofreading and / or a final pass done. I do still have openings for both and would love to put you on the schedule!

If you'd like more information on any of my services or you'd like to take a look at testimonials and a FULL project list, feel free to stop by website or drop me an e-mail


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hope everyone's gearing up for a great holiday  Just a quick reminder--now is a great time to go ahead and get services booked for your 2015 releases. I'm currently booking proofreading projects and oops detection projects for January, and I have a couple of openings for Oops Detection before Christmas rolls around.

Thanks so much, and do feel free to let me know if you have any questions or anything


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, everyone! Happy 2015--may we all have an awesome year 

I'm currently booking proofreading slots for the end of February and I have final pass (Oops Detection) openings beginning next week. Do e-mail me if you have any questions or would like to schedule something. You can find full availability, a complete project list, testimonials, and articles on production, grammar, and style issues on my website. As always, I'm happy to chat about books and editing, so do feel free to contact me or ask questions in thread


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello! Just a quick update--I currently have proofreading and oops detection slots open for mid-March. You can stop by my website (http://www.victoryediting.com) or e-mail me if you'd like to schedule something, or feel free to ask questions in thread or via e-mail. I'm always happy to talk shop 

Hope everyone has a great afternoon!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Anne Victory said:


> Hello! Just a quick update--I currently have proofreading and oops detection slots open for mid-March. You can stop by my website (http://www.victoryediting.com) or e-mail me if you'd like to schedule something, or feel free to ask questions in thread or via e-mail. I'm always happy to talk shop
> 
> Hope everyone has a great afternoon!


Anne is the original Oops detector and she is the best! She found mistakes that I didn't even think I was good enough to make!

Highly recommended, you'll thank yourself later...


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks, Dave  I always love working on your books


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, everyone!
Happy spring--only it's not, yet. It's still raining and dreary in Louisiana. And not very warm.

So, editing stuff. I am currently booking proofreading and oops detection projects for April. I'm also happy to answer editing questions--feel free to ask or just check out my website. In addition to testimonials and a full project list, I also have several article regarding grammar, style, editing, and publishing


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Bookmarking this page! What a wonderful service. It always helps to have a second-pair of eyes on your work. ;-)


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks, Sherry 

I'm currently accepting new members into my NetGalley co-op. See here for details: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,181370.msg2957270.html#msg2957270

As always, feel free to friend me on Facebook or check out my website for an up-to-date project list and articles on publishing, grammar, and style.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, everyone! Things have been busy at Victory Editing  I do have immediate openings for Oops Detection right now, so if you need a final pass, shoot me an e-mail or a PM. For those unfamiliar with the service, you can read more here: http://victoryediting.com/services/oops-detection/

Thanks so much!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, everyone!
Hope your holiday preparations are going well  I finally got my Christmas cards out the door 

So--December news. I'll be presenting at the December RWA meeting for the Northeast Louisiana chapter (NOLA Stars) this Saturday. The topic will be finding a freelance editor.

Also, if you're looking for someone to do a final pass on any Christmas books / novellas (and projects for the new year), my oops detector, Crystalle, has immediate openings. You can find more information on the service here: http://victoryediting.com/services/oops-detection/. Feel free to shoot me an email at anneATvictoryeditingDOTcom.

Merry Christmas / Happy holidays to all


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, everyone!
Happy New Year  Now that we're all recovered from the holiday, I figured I'd drop in. If you're in need of a final pass / cold read (Oops Detection) before you hit publish, I have immediate openings. It's a great option to catch lingering typos and editing artifacts. Feel free to check out the details on my website (http://victoryediting.com/services/oops-detection/) or drop me an e-mail (anneATvictoryeditingDOTcom).


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, everyone!
Hope you're enjoying the first couple of days of spring  Me? I'm super excited today. Not only is it a gorgeous day, but I'm welcoming Keri Ford to the Victory Editing team. Keri, author of Southern contemporary romance, will be providing developmental editing for Victory Editing clients. She is multi-published and represented by the Bent Agency. Keri brings both traditional and independent publishing experience to her analysis of a story's strengths and weaknesses and provides suggestions for ironing out wrinkles and bolstering a tale's delights.

To read more about this service, click here: http://victoryediting.com/services/developmental-editing. Or you can view Keri's portfolio here: http://victoryediting.com/project-list/keris-projects.

I'm also thrilled to be offering a very limited special: If you sign up between now and April 7th for projects that are slated to start between now and the end of April, you'll get a 10% discount on your developmental edit. You can e-mail me at anneATvictoryeditingDOTcom to schedule projects, whether for developmental editing, line editing, proofreading, or Oops Detection.

If you have any questions, feel free to post here and I'll do my best to answer them


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Just a quick bump and a reminder that the birthday special (10% off developmental edits for my birthday, but you're getting the gift  ) will be expiring in a couple of days (April 7th). You don't have to have your project ready, just book a slot to start in the next thirty days.

Thanks so much--have a great week!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Just a quick note while I was thinking about it--I've got openings for developmental editing, proofreading, and Oops Detection right now. If you're looking to fill out your production team, please drop me an email (anneATvictoryeditingDOTcom) or visit my website at www.victoryediting.com.

Thanks so much, everyone!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

I hope everyone's having a great month so far  Line editing is filled for the year, barring cancellation, but I'm always booking developmental editing, proofreading, and Oops Detection.  And if you need a NetGalley slot, I'd be happy to help with that too.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, everyone!
I have some exciting new--Oops Detection is getting a makeover.

Oops Detection was the very first service I offered, way back in 2010 (time flies when you're having fun!). Oops Detection has grown and evolved over the years, but now it's getting a complete overhaul in price structure.

Just a quick overview--Oops Detection is a final pass / cold read service that primarily is a last check for those pesky, lingering typos that seem to always sneak through. In the past, Oops Detection was billed in two parts--a flat-rate reading fee plus a charge per billable "oops." I won't get into what made a billable oops because that's going away.

The service itself will remain the same--we'll check for typos, missing words, double words, homophones and usage errors (loose instead of lose, for instance), and obvious punctuation issues such as a missing period, question mark, or quotation mark. We'll also keep an eye out for wonky formatting (weird symbols popping up, that sort of thing). You'll still receive a report so that new errors aren't potentially introduced with Track Changes.

The only thing changing will be the way the rates are calculated. Oops Detection will now run .00315 per word, flat fee. For a fifty-thousand-word book, that would be $157.50. If your project was line edited and / or proofread by Victory Editing, the fee will be .00158. That would be $79.00 for fifty thousand words.

For more information on Oops Detection, you can visit http://www.victoryediting.com/services/oops-detection.

My primary goal with this change is to make budgeting and sorting out your report easier on you. You'll know right up front what the cost will be, and gone are the days of wondering which itemized number went with what item or worrying that your budget will get tanked. Simplification is a good thing , because let's face it--writing and publishing is complicated enough 

As always, do let me know if you have any questions or comments.


----------

